# Where would you put the 20d's ?



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 10, 2013)

Never saw this before. Had shear inspection yesterday and passed Calls for some 20d nailing. How do you read it?

View attachment 1858


View attachment 1859


View attachment 1858


View attachment 1859


/monthly_2013_07/image.jpg.020aacc3efadd2b8caf8ea44ad6d363a.jpg

/monthly_2013_07/image.jpg.acc9949e331a858aecc0be0402960918.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Jul 10, 2013)

If he/she designed it, he/she should know whether or not the shear exceeds 600plf.  Were you already planning a 3x for the sole plate?


----------



## mjesse (Jul 10, 2013)

I would interp. as nailing the sole plate to the floor w/20d at the wall ends.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 10, 2013)

It's the sp2 wall on the shear wall sced.

It's at 730 plf so it exceeds. It's on slab footing. All edge studs and plate are built on 3x

Passed shear yesterday.

Brent


----------



## jar546 (Jul 10, 2013)

Then it is probably left over cut and past boiler plate since it is obviously not intended for use on slab on grade.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 10, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Then it is probably left over cut and past boiler plate since it is obviously not intended for use on slab on grade.


What I read it to mean was nail 20d's on the very end of the wall. That's what I did. So it is 2" on seams everywhere, 8 galv 2" oc at bottom plate(treated) and 20's on the end of the wall vertically.

Brent


----------



## GBrackins (Jul 10, 2013)

I interpret it to mean the sole/sill plate along sp2 is to be connected with 20d to the floor assembly with 20d nails since the shear force is probably more than the 16d could handle.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 11, 2013)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> I interpret it to mean the sole/sill plate along sp2 is to be connected with 20d to the floor assembly with 20d nails since the shear force is probably more than the 16d could handle.


I would not have guessed that. The notation of edge nailing in the plate is specific, as well as sole plate nailing. My logic is that there is only one "end", the end of the wall near the electrical panel. Inspector went with that too.

Here are pics of the wall:









I got dinged because I forgot to put the strap across the top and bottom of the panel opening, but that's legit. It's not the worst wall I've done but geez.

Excuse the mess, that's where I had the chopsaw today.

Brent.


----------



## GBrackins (Jul 11, 2013)

I was kinda guessing myself. I based my comment upon that each note (1-6) has a number and the row at the top has numbers in some of them. I thought note #3 applied to the sill plate column. In my area we typically use (3)16d per foot for connection of wall plate to floor assembly. 730 plf is a lot of shear so I figured it was for the plate connection. of course the note just says 20d, doesn't say anything about spacing. If the inspector was happy ...... : )


----------



## ICE (Jul 11, 2013)

Did you use 3/8 OSB ?

The 430# and 730# walls have 3x plate.  If the wall is over wood framing (that's what note 3 is for) all of the nails would be 20d common.  I never see 20d and I do see SDS lags.

A common mistake is not providing blocking to screw into or providing 2x blocking and then screwing between the block and the rim joist.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 11, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Did you use 3/8 OSB ?


Yes. I drove a ****load of 4" inch long nails all the way through the sheathing, a 4x4, and 1/8" into the stud nailed into the 4x4.:banghd

You know, it just occurred to me that maybe what it SHOULD say is " nail 20d in the ends _of studs_. Now I'm wondering if it meant stud connection to plates.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jul 11, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Did you use 3/8 OSB ?The 430# and 730# walls have 3x plate.  If the wall is over wood framing (that's what note 3 is for) all of the nails would be 20d common.  I never see 20d and I do see SDS lags.
> 
> A common mistake is not providing blocking to screw into or providing 2x blocking and then screwing between the block and the rim joist.


That same note with lags instead of nails resulted in this:





Around the entire house.  The contractor said that he asked the inspector for clarification of the note and was told to do this.  I told him that the next time that he needs clarification, he should ask the engineer.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 11, 2013)

So to be clear, you are saying it is sill nailing through the floor into the rim and "crush block"? I can buy that, but why the phrase "@ end" ?

Confusing to me. sounds like you and GB are on the same page.

Brent.


----------

